

Good things cannot be sold; they can only be bought - usablebytes
http://bits.usablebytes.com/?p=102

======
dredmorbius
Define UCD please.

(Suspects irony in this request.)

~~~
subbu
User Centered Design: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-
centered_design](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-centered_design)

~~~
dredmorbius
I'd realized that after doing some Googling.

The lack of explanation of that acronym, however, fails the principle itself.
User-centered design (or in this case, RSW -- reader-centered writing) would
have expanded and defined the acronym on first use.

The failure of the author to do just that severely undermines his credibility
(and the article is scattered to boot).

